# 50 Gallon Sorority



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup, I'm gunna do it. I'm going to get a nice, big 50 Gallon tank in a couple of months, and I want to know how many females I could put in there. Any one have opinions? I won't be getting it set up until around Christmas, but I'd still like to know. It's been killing me lately  I just want a small number... nothing like... 20, or anything. That's way too much D: Would 20 even get along like that? Anyways, give me your opinions.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Well you can put A LOT of females in there. Basic rule of thumb of course is 1 gallon per inch (some people say 1 gallon per fish). 

I will say not to put anything less then 5 in there though. I would stick with an odd number so the pecking order can be established.

50 gallons should be enough room to keep them all happy! As said before though, lots of plants/caves/hiding places. I can't wait to see it, I bet it's going to look amazing!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, it'll be four months before anything comes close to happening, so I'll think about things some more. I can't wait either x3 But it'll take a bunch of money to set up, so once again, it'll take awhile before it's all set for the girls.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No no no no no!!! That's MY dream tank!! LOL. That would be so awesome!! PICS WILL BE NECCESARY!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

AngelicScars said an odd number. How about 9 or 11? And there will be plenty of room for plants and caves!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You scared me there for a minute, Mr. V xD And of course pics will be taken! Just don't count on beautiful pics, since cameras seem to hate me.
9 or 11 would be perfect, actually. Not too little, and not too much. Plus, then I'd be able to get to know the girls, which is what I'm most nervous about. I don't want them to be just fish like they are to some people.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> You scared me there for a minute, Mr. V xD And of course pics will be taken! Just don't count on beautiful pics, since cameras seem to hate me.
> 9 or 11 would be perfect, actually. Not too little, and not too much. Plus, then I'd be able to get to know the girls, which is what I'm most nervous about. I don't want them to be just fish like they are to some people.


 
9-11, wow, I wish I could do that. Just can't afford the 50 gallon tank


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

The only reason I can afford it is because I inherited it after the death of my dad. Not a good way to get something, but I'm determined to make it beautiful. It used to house Oscars, but they scare me xD Always bit me when I tried to feed them. And I've found the only fish that are really beautiful to me now are bettas. -.o; It's terrible, yet wonderful.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like 9 or 11...well I like 11 lol. This made me excited. How soon??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

CodeRed, I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your dad.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> CodeRed, I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your dad.


Yes, same here.
I lost my mom, I know how it feels. I wish that things get better for you.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks :3


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your dad 

On a happier note, I think your tank is going to be great! I know how you feel because I also only seem to want bettas now. And getting to know each one individually is the best part about bettas


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dad. I thought you could have like 20 females? If all went well... I have 4 in my 29 gallon community and am planning on getting more. That's a huge tank, I would think you could get a lot more then 11...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you could have more but I think 11 is enough. There will be plenty of room for hiding places and plants, which is what the girls will need to get away from each other.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

OOO.....I cant wait to see pics!! That is very exciting. I can't wait to see what the tank alone will look like all set up. 
However, I'm Sorry about your dad CodeRed.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

You should get 11 or 13. You definatly will need lots of hiding places for the fishys! If I had a fifty gallon I would probably end up with like 40 bettas. Sorry about your dad


----------

